# Monark El Camino!!! Offerup find!!!



## Rumble66 (Jun 3, 2017)

HELLO EVERYONE!! IT'S HOT IN AZ!!! 


 
Having alittle trouble with identifying year of bike!! Thinking 60's of some sort!!  
serial# 2H 49716 
Really love the tank and rack on this!!! Any thoughts?!?! Thanks!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 3, 2017)

At that point Monarks and Huffys were relatives I believe. Somewhere between 1961 and 1965? I have a '66 Huffy frame and the bars are straight.

@partsguy


----------



## Rumble66 (Jun 3, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> At that point Monarks and Huffys were relatives I believe. Somewhere between 1961 and 1965? I have a '66 Huffy frame and the bars are straight.
> 
> @partsguy



Hey!! Hows it going!! Thanks for the response!!! That's what I was hearing on the monarks being "huffarks" lol !! I do dig it though...im actually out in garage now cleaning up alot of surface rust on it...scrubbing wheels with steel wool!! Probably clean her up alittle and give her to my daughter to ride!!! Figure get lights workin again..tubes and tires and repack the axles and cranks...should be ready to pedal push all over again!!!

u can already see the difference!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2017)

According to your serial number and the style of the bike, this is a 1962. I have seen El Camino's from time to time, they are nice looking, good riding bikes.

Saving Tempest is correct. Huffman Corp. bought out Monark in 1958 for the extra manufacturing capacity. The Monark name was marketed in small, lesser-known, catalog order department stores, not so much traditional brick and mortar stores like J.C. Penny or Sears. If they were, I have yet to see literature proving it. Best I can figure, the Huffy brand was sold through sporting goods stores and bicycle shops. The Monark brand was used for catalog department stores. It protected the Huffy brand name equity, yet gave Huffman Corp an edge on market share. It worked for a short time. Monark literature from this period is hard to find, I have to go off what little info I dig up.

The Monark bikes were nearly identical to their Huffy counterparts. It got so bad, that by the mid '60's, you had Huffy and Monark badges or logos or trim on the wrong model. From the factory. Saving Tempest has a Monark Thunderbird, with a Huffy chaingaurd. I know because I was the one who parted it out and the previous owner still has the tank.

Your bike is completely correct. Below is my 1961 Monark Spartan and 1964 Monark Silver King:


----------

